# Swamp Darter (Etheostoma fusiforme)



## pmk00001 (May 15, 2008)

Someone brought these up in another post and I managed to get a decent picture of one of mine the other day and thought I'd post it up.










These fish are native to the east coast of the United States. They are occasionally found as hitchhikers in ghost shrimp shipments so if you're interested you might want to check you LFS.

They don't have a swim bladder so they tend to dart around tank, hence the name.

As their name implies they are used to still waters, so unlike most darters they don't need a lot of water.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

That's a pretty unique and cool looking fish. Thanks for posting!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

That is a very cool little fish. What do they like to eat?


----------



## leodeal384 (Dec 15, 2008)

That is a nice looking swamp darter, and an awesome picture! He is nice and plump, too. I will have to try harder to catch one of mine while they are sitting still.


----------



## pmk00001 (May 15, 2008)

Thanks!

They mostly eat frozen food, primarily frozen bloodworms. You could probably get them to eat prepared food but it would take awhile.

I've got four of them in a 15 gallon with some bluefin killifish and ghost shrimp. They occur together naturally and it shows, they all get along great.


----------



## dougiefresh (Sep 22, 2006)

These are very cool. I'll look out for some.


----------



## mauve (Apr 20, 2010)

I think I found one in a shrimp tank at big al's.
Hopefully he'll settle in and enjoy...


----------



## mauve (Apr 20, 2010)




----------



## FieldsOfGreenSeaTurtles (May 3, 2011)

what is that salamander in the last picture? if it's makes for a good community tank member i might be very interested in getting one. does it bother, eat, any of your fish?


----------

